# Beards,Goaty,Stubble?



## kburra

Watch any TV Program,News,Series,Movies.or just walking down the street,it seems every second male on the planet wears a beard of some sort,is it just a male thing or do you ladies like them? Not that I would know but surely kissing someone whose face is all stubble must very uncomfortable. Gentlemen if you have a beard this is not personal just a question in general.


----------



## RFW

I notice that more and more people grow facial hair ever since the pandemic started. Probably because you can always hide it under a mask when you want to.
I wanted a Tom Selleck stache but it didn't look good on me.


----------



## Devi

Well ... I would say that kissing someone with a mustache means sometimes the hairs go into your nose. Not romantic at all!

Also, you're right about the stubble. Aside from being annoying, it means your skin is being scraped at. Don't kiss very long, or the removal of skin can be painful!


----------



## Nathan

I keep a short beard, like about a #2 clipper setting. I trim it about once a week.  No more draggin' a razor sharp object across my throat!


----------



## jujube

I love bearded men.  My dad had the most beautiful black and silver beard.  My husband looked like Santa with his white beard, and the Spousal Equivalent has a very spiffy short white beard.


----------



## Murrmurr

<Obviously, I sported mostly stubble ...until I met Michelle last year. Now I mostly wear the mustache, kept thinned and groomed, and a small soul-patch goatee. Michelle hasn't ever complained about the facial hair, though. Sometimes I don't shave for awhile but she's never said it bothers her. And of course we kiss, but when I know my face is at the sandpaper stage I just give her smooches.


----------



## Ruthanne

I love the 5 o'clock shadow look, goatees, and upkept beards.  Haven't been kissing any men lately but wouldn't mind...lol...The face gets red from it.


----------



## Tish

I love bearded men, My Terry had a beard and when it suited him he would trim it into a goaty.
Just not very keen on men wearing buns.


----------



## Packerjohn

I had beards a couple times when I was younger and more foolish but I always trimmed my beard.  These days it seems to me that young guys and older ones too just don't want to shave and the "bum" look is in.  Some beards are alright but I dislike the ones that look like the south end of a horse's rear going north.  Sorry, but there is no limit to some people's tastes.  

You use to travel the world to see something new and different.  Now, all men all over the world have the same beards.  Copy cat world.  I wonder if mass media forces them to comply or are men not sure of their masculinity and just trying desperately to fit in?  Maybe some of them are trying to prove that they are not women or do not have feminine characteristics?  That would be an interesting study!  I guess you can tell I shave every morning and have a clean face.  No peer pressure for this guy because I like to be different!


----------



## JustinCase

Agree @Packerjohn I personally disliked my image when it got beyond stubble.  With 'Beetles' style haircut, full sideburns & mustach,  I thought I kinda looked like 'Captain Kangaroo' when I started going grey.  Eating ice cream was a hoot, also smoking with a 'stach yellowed after a few packs, a little disgusting.


----------



## Jules

JMO, I generally don’t care for beards.  If groomed, some men look attractive and I don’t have to kiss them.

As a kid I still have visions of visiting the ‘old’ man who lived down the road.  He kept spilling porridge into his beard; I nearly threw up.


----------



## Pinky

As long as it doesn't smell like food when you kiss them!
I don't mind a short moustache or beard, as long as they're well maintained.


----------



## dobielvr

I had to think about this for a minute.  All the men I've dated have had mustaches.

And, the last 3 men in my life had mustaches and beards.  The beards were neatly trimmed.
Aww, I miss those guys!


----------



## Jan14

I really like facial hair on a man. Just so the beard  is not too long and well groomed.


----------



## Gaer

Personally, 
I ADORE white trimmed beards on men! 
 I LOVE white goatees on men!
I'm CRAZY ABOUT  mustaches on men!
In an age of emasculated men, it's kind of a sign,
"i AM A MAN!" 
"Oh Yeah, you are!"


----------



## RubyK

Many years ago, my ex-husband grew a beard and it scratched the heck out of my face. A Partner later in life had a well-trimmed soft gray beard and moustache that really turned me on, I like facial hair  on men. I also like man buns if they are neat and clean.


----------



## Mizmo

I didn't mind the 5 o'clock shadow.....George Michael and Don Johnson made that popular in their day...


----------



## Michael Z

I did image searches of older celebrities with beards. The partial grey/silver well trimmed beards made the men look distinguished. The full long grey/silver beards just made them look really old! So I went with the former. Just my opinion of course.

And for a man lacking hair on the top of the head, the well trimmed partial beard seems to help. And even a full well-trimmed beard can work well.  But the full white beard on a balding old man really makes him look old. Again, my opinion but my wife agrees.


----------



## Lewkat

I detest facial hair of any kind.  I guess it goes back to us learning in nursing school that hair is known to carry the most dangerous pathogens known to mankind.  I keep my distance from anyone with a beard and the like.


----------



## jujube

When I read "goaty", I had to laugh at remembering a scene from my late sister's first wedding.

The groom was 19 and trying valiantly to grow "muttonchops" and some sort of chin hair, as was popular at that time.  He wasn't having abundant success.

His great-uncle, an outspoken country fellow, walked up to him at the reception and bellowed, "Mah Gawd, boy, yer face looks lak a goat's crotch!"

It brought down the house.  We razzed him unmercifully about it. He did shave after that.  I haven't seen him him in 47 years, but I hope he finally was able to get the facial hair he wanted.....


----------



## Bellbird

Some men look quite dashing with a well trimmed beard others look years older than they really are. I have not dated one so I can only guess what it must feel like.


----------



## Jules

I really dislike Dave Letterman’s beard.  There was a quiz - rich person or hobo?  Everyone voted the latter, it was Dave.


----------



## RFW

Jules said:


> I really dislike Dave Letterman’s beard.  There was a quiz - rich person or hobo?  Everyone voted the latter, it was Dave.


Same. I think he mentioned it somewhere that he had to shave everyday for the old show and he got tired of it.


----------



## Knight

Tried a beard once. Liquid or food in it by accident really unpleasant. The upkeep [trim] more effort than I wanted to use to look good with a beard. My wife asked me to shave my head once I retired [didn't blame her, receding hairline & male pattern baldness ] not a good look.  Day after retiring shaving face & head was a good thing, only problem is I have to apply aftershave long before going out. Don't want to smell like I bathe in Fahrenheit aftershave or Creed adventus.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> As long as it doesn't smell like food when you kiss them!
> I don't mind a short moustache or beard, as long as they're well maintained.


I feel the same.  If it looks clean that's  cool.


----------



## Michael Z

Jules said:


> I really dislike Dave Letterman’s beard.  There was a quiz - rich person or hobo?  Everyone voted the latter, it was Dave.


He looks about 1000 years old with that beard!


----------



## Packerjohn

I think a beard is alright if you keep it trim.  If you let it grow all over your face then it appears that you have either been living in the bush way too long or are some mad scientist hell bend on discovering the next  big bomb!


----------



## dobielvr

Packerjohn said:


> I think a beard is alright if you keep it trim.  If you let it grow all over your face then it appears that you have either been living in the bush way too long or are some mad scientist hell bend on discovering the next  big bomb!


I pictured Ted Kazinctky after reading this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I *love* seeing men with mustaches and beards! My very handsome husband had them. Kissing him wasn't uncomfortable at all. He always kept his neatly trimmed. I've seen some people who's attractive-ness level gets bumped up a notch when they've grown facial hair.  One recent example I saw...Rob Lowe..already thought him to be good looking but in a two episode arc for 911: Lone Star, he was sporting facial hair and OMG! And from back in the day, I thought Pernell Roberts was sexier when he sported a mustache and beard. Just wish he had shaved off all his hair instead of having that I'm going bald look.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Here's me...  My hair is longer than the photo suggests - it's combed back.


----------



## Remy

I prefer clean shaven but in the end it's certainly never been a deal breaker.


----------



## Don M.

Years ago, after having to be "clean shaven", while in the military, I decided to grow a mustache and goatee, when I became a civilian again.  I keep it short and well trimmed.  I've done this for so long that if I shaved and took off my glasses, no one would recognize me.


----------



## Ruthanne

I love goatees especially.  Small beards are okay but not those wild, untrimmed ones down to their knees


----------



## Alligatorob

Last time I was beardless was years ago.  I had some work on Johnston Atoll (  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnston_Atoll ) at the time they were incinerating nerve gas, we were required to carry gas masks and have no beards.  

When we got off the plane we were met by safety people who gave us the masks and atropine kits, had to have them on us 24/7.  They also had razors, just in case.  I knew it was coming so shaved the night before.

I hate shaving, the beard seems to be the consequence...


----------



## horseless carriage

In my twenties, I asked my doctor, during a medical that I needed for insurance purposes, if the mole on my face could be removed. The doctor suggested that growing a beard to hide it was better than removal. So I did. Thirty years or so later, wisps of silver are starting to appear in my beard. I shaved it off, I prefer the mole rather than being a Santa look-a-like. Vain or what.


----------



## caroln

Depends on the face if a beard looks good or not.  My husband...yes.  Data from StarTrek...no.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Mine is "scruffily".


----------



## JonSR77

I have a beard.  My ex hated it.  Asked me to shave.  I refused to budge.  Did I mention that she is my "ex?"  

I wish I could say there was some grand plan behind it.

But I noticed something very very very interesting. With a beard....apparently.....*you don't have to shave every day!!!* 

It's kind of a victory. 

Speaking of caveman logic.....

Do you good folks know what a "Man Shower" is?

*Man Shower, definition *---- deodorant and a fresh T shirt 

_*
You can take the man out of the cave, but you can't take the cave out of the man, man...*_


----------



## jimintoronto

I have had a beard since I was 23. Still have it at 75. Since 2019 I have stopped getting haircuts, so my hair on my head is about 28 inches long now. JimB.


----------



## Shalimar

jimintoronto said:


> I have had a beard since I was 23. Still have it at 75. Since 2019 I have stopped getting haircuts, so my hair on my head is about 28 inches long now. JimB.


Picture please.


----------



## jimintoronto

Shalimar said:


> Picture please.


This was me in 2019 before I stopped getting haircuts due to Covid 19 concerns.   Its much longer now  Facebook   JimB.


----------



## win231

kburra said:


> Watch any TV Program,News,Series,Movies.or just walking down the street,it seems every second male on the planet wears a beard of some sort,is it just a male thing or do you ladies like them? Not that I would know but surely kissing someone whose face is all stubble must very uncomfortable. Gentlemen if you have a beard this is not personal just a question in general.


I imagine it depends on the type of hair he has & how long it is.  My dad had coarse facial hair & mine is soft.  And after the hair reaches a certain length, it's probably not so prickly.  My GF used to say, _"Shave; you're prickly."  _  (I'm assuming she was talking about my hair.)


----------



## Shalimar

*Thank you, you look great. *


----------



## jimintoronto

Shalimar said:


> *Thank you, you look great. *


Aww Gosh, now you are making me blush.........I first grew a beard when I was working in the far north here in Canada, on a mining exploration crew . 3 months with 12 guys living in tents and working 7 days a week, to get all of our drilling sites completed. I liked it and kept it through the years. JimB.


----------



## JonSR77

Shalimar said:


> Picture please.



This one is from my modeling days, when I was much more svelte.

But I still love cars, beers, and polka dots...


----------



## JonSR77

JonSR77 said:


> This one is from my modeling days, when I was much more svelte.
> 
> But I still love cars, beers, and polka dots...
> 
> View attachment 216896



Oh, just kidding...


here's one of my wife with some random lunatic with a beard (me)


----------



## FastTrax

David Gilmour








Tombstone: Val Kilmer, Kurt Russel, Sam Eliot, Bill Paxton








Hank Williams Jr.








Don Johnson








Sean Connery


----------



## win231

The most perfect beard I've ever seen is on Chuck Norris


----------



## caroln

win231 said:


> The most perfect beard I've ever seen is on Chuck Norris
> View attachment 216907


Ick, no.  Way too scruffy.
This is much nicer:


----------



## JonSR77

caroln said:


> Ick, no.  Way too scruffy.
> This is much nicer:
> View attachment 216908



It's interesting you mention Christian Bale.  I think he was arrested on assault charges...and more than once.


----------



## caroln

JonSR77 said:


> It's interesting you mention Christian Bale.  I think he was arrested on assault charges...and more than once.


We're just talking about beards here, right?  I'm not familiar with Christian Bale...is that his picture?


----------



## jimintoronto

JonSR77 said:


> It's interesting you mention Christian Bale.  I think he was arrested on assault charges...and more than once.


Was he convicted of any of the charges ? JimB.


----------



## oldman

I started shaving everyday since Day 1 at Parris Island. We couldn’t wear a beard at United, but I don’t know if that policy has changed or not. All pilots at United must be clean shaven, wear their coat and tie through the airport, pants pressed and shoes shined. First thing after I was in the cockpit, the jacket and tie would come off.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

win231 said:


> The most perfect beard I've ever seen is on Chuck Norris
> View attachment 216907


I can't say that I agree on it being the most perfect, but Chuck Norris *definitely* needed that mustache and beard! Just sayin.....


----------



## Bella

My husband had a mustache and goatee. He always kept it well groomed and conditioned it so it was soft. I loved it! He had a mustache before I met him. Once he wanted to shave it off. I really didn't want him to but said, "Go ahead." After all it's his face. So when he shaved it off I collected the hair and put it in a little plastic baggie, put the baggie in a little box and labeled it ... "The hair formerly known as DH's mustache", lol. It didn't take him long to grow it back! Later came the goatee. Once during a staycation he didn't shave. When he decided to shave, he left the goatee part. It grew nicely and he kept it!

I love clean, well groomed facial hair on men.* NO *to scratchy stubble. On some men, especially young ones, it looks kinda hot. But that doesn't mean I want to get up close and personal with it!

Yes, please ...
















LOL!!!





Ruby


----------



## Devi

This one's for all of you ladies, and especially @Gaer — the Greek male model, Theo Theodoridis:


----------



## Bretrick

Personally, I can not stand facial hair. I am clean shaven all the time.
When I go camping I do not shave and the facial hair drives me bonkers.


----------



## Judycat

Not a fan of Todd Hoffman's beard. Won't watch his show unless he trims it or shaves it off.


----------



## dobielvr

Judycat said:


> Not a fan of Todd Hoffman's beard. Won't watch his show unless he trims it or shaves it off.
> 
> View attachment 219204View attachment 219205View attachment 219206


Not a fan either.
Looks like too much food could get lost in there.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

I like facial hair, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## Ruthanne

I love the stubble look now.  It used to be that those with stubble we're thought to be hobos and bums.  That was way way back in time.  Now it's the rage.


----------



## Nemo2

Packerjohn said:


> You use to travel the world to see something new and different.


I recall, traveling in Europe in the early 1960s, oftentimes you could pretty much tell where many people were from just by looking at their attire.......further afield older Turkish men (especially in rural areas) often wore the traditional 'tight below the knee, ultra baggy above' pants...now it's jeans & T-shirts for pretty much everybody in those areas.


----------

